

Free Udemy course by Yahoo CEO Marissa Mayer - matan_a
http://www.udemy.com/ideas-come-from-everywhere/

======
yurylifshits
It's not a class, just a repost from Stanford Ecorner single 1-hour long
lecture.

Here is the original:
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1554>

------
xelipe
The course is based on a talk that Marrissa gave at Stanford for the
Entrepreneurial Thought Leader Speaker Series. I subscribed to the spaker
series via iTunes as a podcast. Here is Marrissa's talk:
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1525>

